
Scientists shocked by Arctic permafrost thawing 70 years sooner than predicted - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/18/arctic-permafrost-canada-science-climate-crisis
======
merricksb
Another article about this topic was submitted and heavily upvoted/discussed
earlier today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20217256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20217256)
(264 points, 215 comments)

